# Onboard charging



## bumpus (Jan 17, 2015)

I'm going to be putting a 2 bank onboard charger on my boat in the next few weeks and am looking for opinions and or suggestions, as of now I'm looking at a minnkota 210d And a promariner pro sport 12. Thanks for any info you guys can provide


----------



## dexterm16 (Feb 26, 2008)

Look into a unit Called a combiner100. Allows you to charge your trolling motor batteries when your main engine is running but breaks the connection when the engine is off (works off voltage -charges when above 13.1v and stops when it drops below). Amazon sell them for about $100. I just wired one in and it seems pretty cool


----------



## bumpus (Jan 17, 2015)

I was thinking about doing something like that along with the onboard charger, I run my boat mostly on inland lakes anchored up jigging for crappie and walleye so my motor doesn't get ran alot I'm leaning towards the onboard charger so I don't have to crawl in the boat every time when I get home to charge the batteries


----------



## HawgHunter (Apr 13, 2004)

Make sure to check prices at Hodges Marine (www.HodgesMarine.com). They had the best prices by far 2 years ago when I bought mine. I got the Promariner and have had no problems with it at all.


----------



## SJB (Mar 22, 2017)

I picked up a 4 bank Noco that I have been very happy with after my Minn Kota charger went nuts and took out 3 out of my 4 batteries.


----------



## dexterm16 (Feb 26, 2008)

bumpus said:


> I was thinking about doing something like that along with the onboard charger, I run my boat mostly on inland lakes anchored up jigging for crappie and walleye so my motor doesn't get ran alot I'm leaning towards the onboard charger so I don't have to crawl in the boat every time when I get home to charge the batteries


If you get the combiner 100 and install it between your main batteries and the trolling motor ones they will charge anytime your main battery is above 13.1 volts . This includes running your main engine or if you have a charger plugged into the wall to charge your main battery . That will save you from having to get a dual bank charger as the combiner will pass the charge on to the other batteries . Hope that makes sense


----------



## bar2 (Nov 2, 2012)

I have a Noco 2 bank works great and has a small footprint.


----------



## bumpus (Jan 17, 2015)

Thanks for the responses i ended up getting the promariner.


----------

